# BIOS Updaten



## Helmut Klein (26. September 2002)

Ich möchte mein (Award)Bios updaten, habe bisher aber nur die Site vom Hersteller, die kostenplichtig ist, und ein Programm mit dem ich es updaten kann(nicht aber die update datei).

Sonst habe ich nichts gefunden 

Weiß einer weiter? Und wie ich dann vorgehen musst, etc?

Socke


----------



## Fabian (26. September 2002)

Welches Board? Mehr Infos bitte =)


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

http://www.heise.de

Da findest du ich glaube einmal die Woche im Newsticker die aktuellen Updates.

Du wirst die aber wohl kaum vom kostenpflichtigen Teil der Page des Herstellers kriegen, da BIOS-Updates sind immer kostenlos. Geb einfach mal Hersteller des BOARDS und das genaue Modell an.


----------



## sam (27. September 2002)

das könnte dir helfen:
http://www.biostar.com.tw/support/bios/index.php3


----------



## Fabian (27. September 2002)

Socke, sag halt welches board, dann wird dir schon geholfen ;-)

PS: sam du hast echt ne schnieke signatur


----------



## sam (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *Socke, sag halt welches board, dann wird dir schon geholfen ;-)
> 
> PS: sam du hast echt ne schnieke signatur  *


hrhr 

mainboardhersteller ist hilfreich, aber bios reicht eigentlich...
ich hab daheim auchn noname-board liegen und da hab ich auch einfach das neuste ami-bios draufgespielt und es funktioniert heute noch


----------



## Fabian (27. September 2002)

*Herzlichen Glueckwunsch SAM zum 1000 posting!*


----------



## sam (27. September 2002)

1001!  
danke


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

hrhr geile sache nice sam...die bewertung ist geil  

@topic... uf der hersteller site findest diu immer was sonst schreib an den helpdesk , sie solln dir die richtige version schiken...aber du muss einfach die GENAUEN  daten des mobo's wissen... alo typ modellnummer und vor allem REV: (revision)


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. September 2002)

Ja SAM, das Programm von der Site hab ich schon, hast sie mir ja im IRC gegeben =). Mir fehlt aber die Datei, vom neuen BIOS, weil das nur das Programm is zum updaten :/.

Board: Weiß ich nicht
Chipsatz: VIA
BIOS: Award
Prozessor: pIII 650, Slot

PS: Ich will nur nen einfaches BIOS-Update für mein Award-Bios(Damit ich AGP 4x nutzen kann). =)

Socke


----------



## sam (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *hrhr geile sache nice sam...die bewertung ist geil *


*hrhr* nr.2  

hmmm stimmt, da gibts bloß das prog...
normalerweise steht das aufm mainboard drauf (meistens zw. den pci-slots) welcher hersteller das teil verbrochen hat...


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Oktober 2002)

So, ich habe nun "mehr" herausgefunden:

Der Boardhersteller ist: MSI

Versionsnummer des Boards: MS6156 Ver2.1 BX7

Chipsatz: VIA

Gibt es hier Leute die evt. das gleiche Mainboard haben?

Auf der Fujitsu-Siemens HP(Vertreiber des PC) gibt es für das BIOS meines Rechners noch kein update ;(.

Ich will das BIOS nämlich nur updaten um AGP4x zu nutzen. Meine Grafikkarte unterstützt das, das Bios jedoch nicht(oder hängt das vom Chipsatz ab?).

Socke


----------



## Moartel (9. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du einen Komplett-PC hast wäre ich mit einem BIOS-Update SEHR vorsichtig. Große Hersteller wie Fujitsu-Siemens haben oft eigens für sie angefertigte OEM-Boards die zwar den Serienmodellen ähneln, aber bei denen das BIOS des Serienboards nur mit viel Glück funktioniert. Ich würde auf der MSI-Seite (http://www.msi.com.tw) nach dem Board suchen und das Datenblatt mit dem vergleichen was Sandra oder vergleichbares ausspucken.
Wahrscheinlich wird aber kein BIOS-Update drin sein, sonst gäbe es das wohl auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. Oktober 2002)

ich würd mich mal auf http://www.msi-computer.de umsehen um du dort ein BIOS findest für dein board, du kannst dort nach serien nummer suchen.... aber wenn du sie nicht findest würd ich schon vordsichtig sein .... du kannst schon ein bios update darftun das nicht genau zu board passt... aber das kann ernsthafte folgen haben...


----------



## goela (10. Oktober 2002)

> Versionsnummer des Boards: MS6156 Ver2.1 BX7



Dann ist es wirklich sehr einfach! Schau mal unter MSI nach, ob Dein Board das LiveUpdate unterstützt!

Dann lade Dir das LiveUpdate herunter, damit wird Dein Board erkannt und die richtige und neuste BIOS-Version herunter geladen. Dann erstellt er Dir eine Bootdisk wo alles automatisch geht!

Probiers mal!!! Ich habe es bei meinem MSI 6530 Board so gemacht! Ist einfach genial und (tschuldigung) "Idiotensicher"!!!!


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2002)

VORSICHT!

Ich habe eben mal auf die MSI-Seite nachgeschaut was da unter "MS-6156" (Aus dem Dropdown-Menü links oben) zu finden ist. Es gibt da 2 Einträge namens "MS-6156BX", die beide einen Intel-Chipsatz haben. Du hast aber gesagt du hast einen VIA-Chipsatz. Das BIOS das auf der Seite für dieses Board angeboten wird kannst du bei dir NICHT einspielen!
Schreib am besten mal eine Support-Mail ob es für dein Board ein Update gibt, schreib denen das mit den Chipsätzen und frage nach ob es sich hierbei um ein OEM-Board handelt. Wenn ja hast du wohl Pech gehabt (sprich: es geht dir wie mir    ).


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2002)

Wie ja bereits erwähnt - LiveUpdate von MSI probieren!!!


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Oktober 2002)

Danke werd ich alles versuchen.

Bloß: Ich wollte nur ein bios-update wegen agp4x aber jetzt habe ich gehört dass das nur durch einen neuen chipsatz möglich wäre, deshalb glaube ich , dass ich es sein lasse.


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2002)

> Bloß: Ich wollte nur ein bios-update wegen agp4x aber jetzt habe ich gehört dass das nur durch einen neuen chipsatz möglich wäre, deshalb glaube ich , dass ich es sein lasse.



Tja, dann würde ich es auch bleiben lassen!! "Never touch a running system"!!!!

Habe bei mir auch nur ein BIOS Update durchgeführt, weil ich einen schnelleren Proz einbauen will! Da war ein Update notwendig!!!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Oktober 2002)

naja da ich prob's hatte mit meinem board hatte ich sehr viele verschieden BIOS versionen .. auch gehackt usw. die weder offiziel noch legal sind... naja mit denen läuft mein pc besser als je zuvor...


----------



## Moartel (22. Oktober 2002)

Das ist aber kaum zu empfehlen, da man mit so einer BIOS-Version imho die Garantie verliert. Außerdem weiß man nie worauf man sich da einlässt, ein offizielles BIOS von der Herstellerpage ist das einzige was man relativ gefahrlos aufspielen kann. Bei allem anderen riskiert man seinen Rechner.


----------



## Strider (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Socke _
> *So, ich habe nun "mehr" herausgefunden:
> 
> Der Boardhersteller ist: MSI
> ...




Auf http://www.msi.com.tw müsstest Du eigentlich fündig werden. Zu AGP 4x sei allerdings soviel gesagt: wenn der Chipsatz es unterstützt, ist es normalerweise auch im BIOS implementiert und lässt sich in den Chipset Features einstellen.
Wenn es dort fehlt, kannst Du davon ausgehen dass der Chipstz es nicht unterstützt (eigentlich kann aber jeder VIA Chipsatz ab dem 694X aufwärts AGP 4x - und der ist fast drei Jahre alt).
Davon abgesehen merkst Du zwischen AGP 4x und AGP 2x normal eh keinen Unterschied, weil die Grafikkarte mehr als genug Speicher hat, um die 3D-Texturen unterzubringen.
In dem Fall wird gar nicht erst über den AGP auf den RAM-Speicher des Rechners ausgelagert, so dass dessen Geschwindigkeit irrelevant ist...
Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Das ist aber kaum zu empfehlen, da man mit so einer BIOS-Version imho die Garantie verliert. Außerdem weiß man nie worauf man sich da einlässt, ein offizielles BIOS von der Herstellerpage ist das einzige was man relativ gefahrlos aufspelen kann. Bei allem anderen riskiert man seinen Rechner. *



das ist schon klar ... aber ich hab relativ gute quellen und wenn du ne wasserkühlung hast, kannste eh auf alle garantien pfeifen ... und nen andern bios chip kannste ja auch immer noch auflöten...


----------



## Moartel (24. Oktober 2002)

Der BIOS-Chip wäre das geringste um das ich mir Sorgen machen würde, viel mehr würde ich mich fragen ob so ein BIOS nicht etvl. mit Viren verseucht ist (wenn du dir da so sicher bist fällt das weg) oder ob es wirklich so sauber gecoded ist wie eine Original-Version. Nicht dass es instabil / langsamer oder ganz einfach inkompatibel ist und dir deinen Chipsatz an die Wand fährt. Spätestens den kannst du nicht mehr erneuern, dann ist ein neues Board fällig    .
Ich denke mal das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, ich würde es nicht machen, wenn du dir sicher bist machs. So lange du dir über die Risiken im klaren bist und nachher nicht heulst ist das ok.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. Oktober 2002)

hmm jo das schon .... ich mächt mal behaupten ich kenn mich da aus... mit dem gehackten bios hol ich min. 15% mehr leistung aus meiner kiste weil unter anderem besser übertackten kann... aber eben .. einem hardware n00bie kann ich das nicht empfehlen ...


----------

